# Income



## AndyandLou (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, we was looking for some advice, we are a family of 4, our children are 2 and 4 months and are looking to move to Central / Eastern Algarve. With the cost of living in Portugal how much income would you suggest we need to live off? We don't have a particularly lavish lifestyle and would be looking to rent a 3 bed property? We would also gratefully receive any further advice on all aspects of the move and living there. Thanks, Andy & Lou


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot will depend on things like what lifestyle you want and what kind of education you want to give your children etc but I'd suggest you budget for something in the region of €1500 - €2000 per month.

One thing you should be aware of is that rentals (esp summer rentals) rise significantly as you get closer to the coast.

Using the search function here and on Google will show you plenty of info on prices of food & fuel etc.

Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think I'd budget a bit more, hidden costs with children here IVA on clothing etc but apart from that the Algarve is still dearer than other areas of Portugal especially with rentals and your more likely to affordably rent an apartment than a house.

Average wage in Portugal is nowhere near that budget


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Cost Of Living Comparison

Check out this web site... It allows you to choose which city / country you want to compare your life style and costs with. The data to validate the results is recent and accurate as you can 'dip sample' things that are quoted such as the cost of a pint of milk in Lisbon versus Bordeaux or Manchester where you know the result.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Numbeo useful site but note though that although if you look at a consumer price including rent comparison between UK and Portugal it's appox 39% less it also says local purchsing power in Portugal is 42% less


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> it also says local purchsing power in Portugal is 42% less



I'm interpreting that to mean that the Portuguese, after tax, take home pay can buy 42% less than the place (wages) it's compared to. What do you see?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the way it reads to me as well, which really doesn't seem right?

Same page the other telling "statistic" is the difference between UK & Portuguese take home pay which seems more realistic than buying power one. 

Prefer to use one on one comparisons with Numbeo seem fare more accurate


----------



## AndyandLou (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I've been offered a salary of €30k basic and am concerned this won't be enough with health care costs etc. Was thinking of supplementing income as my husband is in a couple of bands over here and can potentially do the same thing over there. There'a a lot to think about! I've also looked into renting a place initially, not on the coast but there doesn't seem to be a lot of agencies and most of them seem to state no pets and we have 2 dogs! We were originally enquiring to move in a couple of years time, but got offered a job this side of xmas.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

AndyandLou said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I've been offered a salary of €30k basic and am concerned this won't be enough with health care costs etc. Was thinking of supplementing income as my husband is in a couple of bands over here and can potentially do the same thing over there. There'a a lot to think about! I've also looked into renting a place initially, not on the coast but there doesn't seem to be a lot of agencies and most of them seem to state no pets and we have 2 dogs! We were originally enquiring to move in a couple of years time, but got offered a job this side of xmas.


If one of you is working here, then he/she will (presumably) be paying tax/ss here and that means you'll all be entitled to more or less free medical care on the PT NHS which from my experience at least, is pretty good so private medical cover won't be a necessity. 

As for private rentals, even if the ad says no pets, it might be worth enquiring..... especially if your dogs are old/quiet/placid etc because some landlords might make an exception for a long term let.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The only people who will get totally free medical care is the children, although not a fortune you and your husband would be reguired to pay same costs as a Portuguese National, but the whole family is covered by virtue of your employment and your Social Security payments.

As you know salary suggest you contact an accountant and ask for simulation on likely take home pay, simulator here that will give you a basic idea but correct advice is needed as Portuguese system is different to UK on allowances etc Portal das Finanças , or your employer should be able to help, *a very very rough guide without allowance etc* would be tax & Social security of appox 11,720€

Rentals are difficult especially Algarve because advertised property on web and sites are accented to holiday lettings, you really need to talk to Estate Agencies or maybe company offering position could help, 

*A rental contract registered* with Financas entitles you to a small tax rebate not a fortune but all helps


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

In 2 bikes said:


> Cost Of Living Comparison
> 
> Check out this web site... It allows you to choose which city / country you want to compare your life style and costs with. The data to validate the results is recent and accurate as you can 'dip sample' things that are quoted such as the cost of a pint of milk in Lisbon versus Bordeaux or Manchester where you know the result.


To be honest, the numbeo is an inaccurate site. I checked Ponta Delgada where I came from and those prices are not correct.. not all of them, anyway. I bought beer for only 0.80 euro at bar instead of 1.00 euro at resturant and wine for 0.60 euro. A wine bottle about 2.00 euro instead of 4.00 euro. Maybe it is for tourists for restaurants, I guess. The locals are cheaper for Portuguese residents.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> To be honest, the numbeo is an inaccurate site. I checked Ponta Delgada where I came from and those prices are not correct.. not all of them, anyway. I bought beer for only 0.80 euro at bar instead of 1.00 euro at resturant and wine for 0.60 euro. A wine bottle about 2.00 euro instead of 4.00 euro. Maybe it is for tourists for restaurants, I guess. The locals are cheaper for Portuguese residents.


I completely accept what you say and from your own findings it appears it's even cheaper in PT for us locals / residents than the website's suggests. All is good then !


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

In 2 bikes said:


> I completely accept what you say and from your own findings it appears it's even cheaper in PT for us locals / residents than the website's suggests. All is good then !


Why, thank you. Also for a rent in Ponta Delgada or anywhere in the azores is between 174-250 euro depending on the size of the apartments. This site said over 300 and some over 700 aren't correct since I do not see any rents for those euro amounts but most are under 250. Please click rep power if you like it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Numbeo depends on people entering data so very dependent on who and where from, but it is a guide not a definitive list of costs


----------

